# Air Tank Reservoir Connections



## ezeltmann

As much as i have searched, i cannot find a definitive guide to how to EXACTLY connect an air tank reservoir to a pnuematic compressor setup.

I have an air tank with the stock valve / gauge it came with. What do you guys use to connect to it and ensure that it receives the proper pressure without "overfilling". This particular valve at the air tank looks a lot like a bicycle and car tire input valve.

Any links to products i may need would be appreciated and sorry for what could easily be a very simple question. Safety First!

EZ - first post


----------



## The Creepster

ezeltmann said:


> As much as i have searched, i cannot find a definitive guide to how to EXACTLY connect an air tank reservoir to a pnuematic compressor setup.
> 
> I have an air tank with the stock valve / gauge it came with. What do you guys use to connect to it and ensure that it receives the proper pressure without "overfilling". This particular valve at the air tank looks a lot like a bicycle and car tire input valve.
> 
> Any links to products i may need would be appreciated and sorry for what could easily be a very simple question. Safety First!
> 
> EZ - first post


The valve your talking about is called a Schrader valve. So first a few questions.

So you want to hook up a reserve tank, right? so you have more air stored to run props without making the compressor run constantly, because you have a little pancake compressor or something correct? If that's the case you would just run it in line with the compressor, and if the limit on the compressor is higher then that of the tank you can limit it by a regulator. As far as the tanks limits it should be on the tank somewhere. If not, depends on the size of the tank. The smaller the tank lower the pressure. If you know what size tank you got then you can get more info


----------



## ezeltmann

*Air Tank Reservoir Connections : More Info*

I have 2 compressors (15 and 20 gal.) and 9 props. Half of them take 100 psi+ or close. I run a haunted yard every halloween with props fairly close together, so they are firing at the same time a lot.

I came across some advice on this forum after i posted in the similar thread section. I did manage to hook up an air tank using a tee at the connection where i removed the "fill hose" .

The tank says don't use pressure greater than 125 psi. I usually don't set my compressor output any greater than that . Is there still a need for a regulator in-line in addition to the compressor regulator to that reservoir tank?

Previous years i think i had the wrong idea on how to run long air lines to props, due to being uninformed. I had the manifold close to the compressor and ran a bunch of long air lines. I am hooking up my props at a haunted trail where i expect that the compressors will be quite far away from the props. I don't have time to get it wrong. I bought 2 more 7 gal. air tanks today to use as reservoirs for my fav. props. Maybe its overkill. Better safe than sorry in this case.

Props:

Tree of Death 100+ psi
Corsepultalator 100-120 psi
Jolt 60-80psi
Ghost Bust w/mist spitter 80-100 psi
Creature Crate 100 psi
Skelerector type /zombie pop up 70+psi
Custom Wolf prop (leaper type) 80 psi
Wolf in the trash can 40 psi
Pop up Zulu w/Blow Dart 50 psi

Any advice of how you would run these props would be appreciated.
ez


----------



## bourno

I believe you are on track. I wouldn't put another regulator at the reservoir tank if the air compressor regulator output is set accordingly.

I use small buffer tanks next to or inside the props themselves. And then add a regulator to the input of the prop solenoid if I need to step down the pressure. I keep the reservoir at the main line pressure.


----------



## The Creepster

Do you have a regulator for each prop?


----------



## ezeltmann

I do have a regulator for each prop. Is there any configuration that would work better, such as running all the 100 psi props off a single manifold and foregoing separate regulators for each one or should the larger PSI props be run on separate manifolds to keep the "air demand" evenly split between the 2 compressors?

I notice on some sites they say you can run multiple props on a single large tank compressor. Do you think with the props i have listed, that single compressor would be up to the task.

Compressors : Husky 1.8 HP (RUNNING) 4.3 SCFM @ 90psi
Craftsman 1.5 HP 3.5 SCFM @ 90 psi

I should have mentioned that for air lines i have 3/8" rubber hose (like the ones found at service stations) running into (2) 4 output manifolds. Running 1/4 polyurethane tubing from there to the props with the regulators in line.

Thanks for all your responses. I feel a lot more comfortable already with what i have planned.
EZ


----------



## dynoflyer

If you haven't already read through Wolfstone's excellent pneumatic tutorial this may be helpful reading. I run three pneumatics plus an air cannon off a 4 gal compressor with good results . . . .as long as I don't fire the cannon more than once every couple of minutes, that is. These HAM's are on all three pneumatics.

http://wolfstone.halloweenhost.com/Pneumatics/pnuham_HAM.html


----------



## DarkShadows

NOTE: If the compressor is set to 100 psi, thats the most you will get through out the lines. Theres no way of increasing the pressure without adding another compressor.

As for the air tanks.... Disconnect the 2' air hose coming out of that. The size is 1/4" thread and you can pick up a 1/4" thread x 1/4" push lock fiting at home depot. If It doesnt fill up, make sure you have the valve on the spare tank open.


----------



## Kenpilot

Hey guys, I too am having the same dilema. I want to add a 10 gallon air tank resevoir to each of my pneumatic props. I am going to run a main line from my compressor to a 3 way manifold and then a line to each reservoir tank and then a line from the reservoir tank to a filter and regulator and to the prop. Unlike the author of this thread, my props use different PSI. My question is how to "plumb" or configure the reservoir tank to have an air intake from the compressor in to the reservoir tank and then an air output to the filter/regulator/prop ?? The air tanks I have found (wal-mart, lowes, Nothern Tool) have just the 2 ft hose with an air chuck on the end to fill tires/balls etc. Any help with setting this up would be greatly appreciated! Pics would be great too!! Thanks!


----------



## bourno

I assume your main compressor would have quick connects on the end of the hose.

If so, I would change out the reservoir end to a female quick connect either at the hose or as DarkShadows mentioned above. And then get a T fitting and add 2 male quick connects and then whatever is needed to go to the filter/regulator setup. This way you can plug the separate lines and tanks together.


----------



## Kenpilot

bourno said:


> I assume your main compressor would have quick connects on the end of the hose.
> 
> If so, I would change out the reservoir end to a female quick connect either at the hose or as DarkShadows mentioned above. And then get a T fitting and add 2 male quick connects and then whatever is needed to go to the filter/regulator setup. This way you can plug the separate lines and tanks together.


Yep, I have a quick connect at the end of my compressor hose that will be attached to the 3 way manifold and then a hose from the manifold to the extra reservoir tank.

So far Im understanding that you take off whatever connections that come attached to the reservoir tank and put on a T connection so that you can attach the intake hose to fill the tank and then the other end of the T you attached the outflow hose and to the filter/regulator setup and on to the prop correct? Another question is, do I have to install any kind of check valve or anything so there isnt any kind of backflow from the reservoir tank to the compressor or will the T fitting keep it from doing that or actually the 3 way manifold would probably do that huh? Thanks again!


----------



## drwilde

*air tank safety valve*

im having some trouble with a reservoir tank i set up. the safety valve that is rated for 125psi pops at 100 and thats what a couple of my props need to run at . Any reason that would be happening?

http://www.theboneyardfl.com/help_photos.html


----------



## The Creepster

drwilde said:


> im having some trouble with a reservoir tank i set up. the safety valve that is rated for 125psi pops at 100 and thats what a couple of my props need to run at . Any reason that would be happening?
> 
> http://www.theboneyardfl.com/help_photos.html


yeah the valve is junked or your regulator gauge is not reading correctly


----------

